
Entrepreneurs need to get a life - Los Angeles Times - transburgh
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-smallbiz9may09,1,28826.column?coll=la-utilities-business
======
Mistone
the guy mentioned in this article sounds like a decent chap who is very
focused on filling a need in an under served community but most of his ideas
and insights are taken directly from "The E-Myth Revisited" by Michael Gerber.

